# The things you REALLY hate.



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

IMMATURE PEOPLE!!!!!!:evil::evil::evil::evil:

...sorry we are having a major problem on another
forum with an insane member right now that keeps 
joining under different usernames trying to start fights,
post rude messages, and even posting pictures of porn 
and porn videos. There is no legal way we can think to 
ban her due to she uses several IP addresses and uses
a Proxy we believe. Some ppl need to just grow up!

She thinks she is getting revenge because she was
banned in the first place for posting personal attacks.


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

> ...sorry we are having a major problem on another
> forum with an insane member right now that keeps
> joining under different usernames trying to start fights,
> post rude messages, and even posting pictures of porn
> ...


Ha! ....yes dont you almost but not quite feel sorry for them, some lost attention seeking idiots, ruining things for others :???: I just laugh at people like that. 




Hmmm i hate........

my job. lol, well some times. Some times its bearable i guess. 

I hate the getting out of the shower and its cold also....makes me wanna jump back in :razz:. 
Also hate people messing with my tack ...that includes even my mum , lol....no one touch it ! :wink: :razz:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Small_Town_Girl said:


> IMMATURE PEOPLE!!!!!!


Me too
:roll::lol:


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Small_Town_Girl said:


> IMMATURE PEOPLE!!!!!!:evil::evil::evil::evil:


Can I add inconsiderate and self righteous people to that comment? Honestly, the more people I come in contact with each day, the more I love my pets, and thats putting things nicely. 

I also hate:


bugs, the beetles are so bad out right now.


super cold weather, the farmers almanac says we're in for one of the worst winters in like 20 some years.


my ex, mainly because he fits into the crowd posted above.


irresponsible pet owners. The people who don't give a darn about their pets.


pointless commercials.


parents who yell at their children in public.


people who cant get off their cell phone and drive.


those who cant follow the simplest of traffic laws.


relatives who commit crimes, then whine about sitting in jail. (We all know we have one or two.)


nosy people/relatives.
 

when my son talks about cow poop and dead deer.


nights when I cant fall asleep.


doggy/hubby farts.
If I sit here long enough, I'll have a list a mile long, so I'll end there.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Bad drivers, people that doing things very s l o w l y. I have no patience for people like that, not unless there is a good reason for it. Liars.


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

People who chatter excessively- it drives me nuts!!! Normal conversation is fine but when ppl talk on and on about nothingness i get so annoyed and leave the room and find my horse. lol That probably sounds rude but there are only a few ppl who are bad enough to make me want to/actually leave the room.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

sempre_cantando said:


> People who chatter excessively- it drives me nuts!!! Normal conversation is fine but when ppl talk on and on about nothingness i get so annoyed and leave the room and find my horse. lol That probably sounds rude but there are only a few ppl who are bad enough to make me want to/actually leave the room.


I know exactly what you mean!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Animal Hoarders! And people who do not love Jensen Ackles.

OK, joking on the last one...or am I?


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Rachluvshorses4eva said:


> Animal Hoarders! And people who do not love Jensen Ackles.
> 
> OK, joking on the last one...or am I?


Who is Jensen Ackles? lol

*waits to be hit*


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't really hate anything, but I find spiderwebs in the face when riding a bit yucky especially if the spider is still attached. 
Oh I guess I do hate liver and onions and hominy. Organ meats I pretty much avoid and the fact that people will hit an animal and not move it off the road. Just leave it laying there so it can get pulverized. I'd call that an annoyance though. 
:lol: I obviously hate using the word hate.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

ill mannered children who know better and parents who let them throw tantrums


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Plenary compulsions with deadlines (taxes, bank account renews, anything which relates to The Social Insurance Institution of Finland or an employment office; especially their tricky forms and regulations). 

Those days when Murphy's law seems to work (like the last monday; at first I heard that my teached had caught a stomach bug, then I was told that because I was working for a week in the last August my labour marketing support can be diminished 50% for my first schooling month). Luckily there are still sunny days balancing them.

Vast studying projects.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

oh man when people couhh sneeze any of that crud and they never wash their hands or clean the surface they contaminated. eeeewwwwww. or not flossing. that freaks me out when people think that is not so bad not to floss. .........great thread


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Not having enough time to enjoy life. Used to just be something that made me sad, but now it totally ticks me off. 

And just about everything that has already been posted about people.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

I hate spiders. They creep me out big time!


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

arrogant/immature/selfish people and liars 

i also hate when you walk into a room for something then stand there for 10 minutes trying to remember what you went in there for, then you go back to where you came from sit down and get comfortable then remember what you needed in the other room lol

my english teacher 

when people talk bad about my horse or my dog :evil::evil: had that happen today, i dont think that certain person will ever talk to me again which is ok, he falls under the classification of my first point

when you have to go potty really really bad and everyone keeps stopping you to talk while you are en route to specified destination 

other than that i dont really hate too much...lol


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

> The things you REALLY hate.


Stupid people.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

parents..........


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

moxie - my bulldog does the worst farts! so does my step-mum....like owner i suppose lol. tilly and milly would get along so well...they could compare smells!

top of my list -


bugs...they make me feel sick. i think i have an OCD about them....i can't step near most bugs and touching a photo or book about them is impossible....i wear gloves and use a ruler or long stick to turn the pages!
i have more but will be here forever..


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

kickshaw said:


> ill mannered children who know better and parents who let them throw tantrums


 
That ^ really really irritates me......what I hate is stopping in the middle of Wal-Mart to have a "what for" with my kids because they DO know better and having someone walk by and say something snide like I'm a child abuser. I never beat my kids in the store... I always wait till I get to the car!!! :lol:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

There is not very many things I hate, but here is a list

-Being overwieght! 

-People who are ALWAYS LATE!
-People that NEVER SHOW UP!
-Stupidity
-Know it alls.

I think that about sums it up! I can deal with a heck of a lot!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> That ^ really really irritates me......what I hate is stopping in the middle of Wal-Mart to have a "what for" with my kids because they DO know better and having someone walk by and say something snide like I'm a child abuser. I never beat my kids in the store... I always wait till I get to the car!!! :lol:


 
Ha your so funny Dumas :lol:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

:razz: Vida... there are times I want to find the flyswatter aisle!!!!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I have more to add to my list:



When people in wal-mart leave their carts unattended, or stop in the middle of the aisle to talk to someone or look at something


When I send my husband to the store for something, and it takes him 3 hrs to get home.


When I drop a box of saran wrap on my big toe


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Moxie said:


> When I drop a box of saran wrap on my big toe



did you do that today?


----------



## creepalurkin (Oct 8, 2008)

I hate the fact that I've almost been married a year and I've spent about a month with my husband because he deployed to Iraq less than a month after we were married... it'll be over a year since I've seen him. He should be back in February. 

I miss him :sad:

He's the one who surprised me with Kiwi (my horse)


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Gingerrrrr said:


> did you do that today?




:roll: Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


Our pantry is such a cluster... I opened the door to get a sucker and out flies a box of saran wrap, I tried to stop it, but it only landed on my toe. haha


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

creepalurkin said:


> I hate the fact that I've almost been married a year and I've spent about a month with my husband because he deployed to Iraq less than a month after we were married... it'll be over a year since I've seen him. He should be back in February.
> 
> I miss him :sad:
> 
> He's the one who surprised me with Kiwi (my horse)




*hugs* I'm sorry


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

creepalurkin said:


> I hate the fact that I've almost been married a year and I've spent about a month with my husband because he deployed to Iraq less than a month after we were married... it'll be over a year since I've seen him. He should be back in February.
> 
> I miss him :sad:
> 
> He's the one who surprised me with Kiwi (my horse)


 
Wow...Not getting to beat my kids in Wal-Mart seems so trivial compared to this....

God bless you and your family and THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## Ruby Tuesday (Jun 4, 2008)

People who drive very slow in the left lane
People who think that 42 items is OK in the express lane
The fact that there is no black Jello made
Guys named lucky
People whom you can NEVER get to shut up on the phone when you NEED to get goin
The fact that gas prices ALWAYS go down immediatly after I purchase fuel


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

Labs. I have a horrible, horrible lab to prepare for.
Being old. I turn twenty tomorrow D:
My lilies finally wilting and dropping pollen everywhere.
Washing up, otherwise known as doing the dishes. Fortunately I can trade this for ironing with a housemate.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

I cannot stand repetition ! like when i ask a math teacher for example for some held, and she just reads the text again "oooh, you know what, I actually hadn´t read it, thank you for enlightening me!" :roll:
Just if people repeat something to me I always say, "If I didn´t get it the first time, what makes you think repeating the excact same thing is going to help me ?:roll:" , if I say it outloud or in my head, that depends 

One of my weird things, it just reaaaaally irks me !


----------



## DashAwayAll (Jul 19, 2008)

People who don't flush the toilet. < shudders>

People who _don't_ discipline their children in public places ( when I hear a kid wailing for twenty minutes 17 rows over in Walmart, I _want_ to hear a smack. I would be happy to do it for you.)

People who creep out into an intersection at a red light.

Being late.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

This is a really great thread! I'm thoroughly enjoying and agreeing with just about EVERYTHING that's being posted. If we all feel like this, why are those irritating people and situations still out there??? Arrrgghhh.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

First, I hate getting a call from my daughter's doctor saying I needed to take her to the ER an hour ago. Second, I hate spending the day at the hospital, especially when I've used all my PTO up for the year. Third, I hate being exhausted and unable to get the night's sleep I need because the kiddo is still sick and I'll have to get up with her during the night.

Any idea how my day went?


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

DashAwayAll said:


> People who _don't_ discipline their children in public places ( when I hear a kid wailing for twenty minutes 17 rows over in Walmart, I _want_ to hear a smack. I would be happy to do it for you.)


amen to that Dashie!

add: people who invade my personal space when I'm driving or otherwise.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

claireauriga said:


> Being old. I turn twenty tomorrow D:


OK, my oldest turns 20 on Monday, his golden birthday. So, if you're old I'm downright ancient!


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

Moxie said:


> Can I add inconsiderate and self righteous people to that comment? Honestly, the more people I come in contact with each day, the more I love my pets, and thats putting things nicely.
> 
> I also hate:
> 
> ...


Hahaha!

untangling the hose at the barn

my cat pawing at the door

flying (I don't know how that thing stays up in the air)

when the dogs tear up their beds

child abuse

sexism


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I thought of more things I hate 

Cold feet
Mid winter when the water buckets freeze
Mid summer when its so hot you can't breath
Tailgaters when I'm already doing 70 in a 65 or on a 4 lane and there is no other traffic. 
People who drive with their fog lights on when its not foggy
Litterbugs, especially the ones that throw glass bottles along roads I ride my horse.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

horses that are usually a down right pain in the a$$.


yes, i know you guys know at least one pain in the butt horse.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Ruby Tuesday said:


> People who drive very slow in the left lane


 Oh, and people who drive too fast. Or I mean if you drive comply with speed limit and then there are someone hanging close to your back bumper.

Also people who doesn't keep a safe distance. Do they think that they have time to react if I have to brake fast in some reason and my speed is e.g. 100 kmh?


----------



## PG'sGal4ever (Sep 25, 2008)

Insects- especially spiders I had a Gulp Spider on me early and I thought I was going to die ahaha

When people Drive Really Slow on the highway!

people who are Stuck Up or really annoying or know it all !

HomeWork


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

People who um ... pick their nose and eat it.

Do you know how many times I have seen this?? In public too! YEckkkk..


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Driving at night. I do not like the lights or the people who won't turn their brights off.


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

MEh, here is my list.

- I hate gettin out of bed, when all i want to do is lay and relax.

- I hate the cold weather.

- I hate wars

-I hate it that man-kind focuses more on money than enjoyin every day they are alive and enjoy natures beauty.

I hate some more stuff, but i cant think right now


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

I hate the f-word.


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

yes!!! Isn't it annoying when you're travellign on a bus etc and you are sitting near ppl who's vocab is limited to the 'f word' and various other delightful little words/sayings :roll: I'm just like... wow... don't consider other passengers or anything...


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I hate drivers who, at a green light and making a left turn, stop at the white line instead of getting into the middle of the intersection. That way if the light turns red we are all stuck waiting for another light change. 

I sat at 3 light changes once before the moron finally found a break in the traffic and turned - she just ignored all the honking and the traffic building up behind her!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

I have to do this, even if you all think I'm that crazy, flamingly liberal girl in California who is a meat snob:
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

I hate factory farming.
:sad:


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I hate that if someone can't park his/her car soundly but leave it so that it prevent other people and their car to move.

Like yesterday when I was leaving home from the school. There are two parking rows in the school's parking lot. One is next to the wall of the schoolbuilding and the other is opposite that row and abut on the forest. The distance between those two rows could be something around 7 to 10 metres. Well, yesterday some egghead (somebody from a local driving school?) had parked a queue of cars in the centre of the parking lot, between those two rows! You can believe that it was hard to slalom your car out of there when there was also car next to your left and right side in the row.


----------



## slightly crazy (Aug 20, 2008)

claireauriga said:


> Labs. I have a horrible, horrible lab to prepare for.
> Being old. I turn twenty tomorrow D:
> My lilies finally wilting and dropping pollen everywhere.
> Washing up, otherwise known as doing the dishes. Fortunately I can trade this for ironing with a housemate.


Happy birthday (even though its a bit late)


my list:


People that think their better than everyone else (esp if they're not)
drunk students
boy racers


----------



## DashAwayAll (Jul 19, 2008)

Almost forgot my #1 peeve. People who don't stay to the right. When walking up and down a two way staircase ( as opposed to a designated one way) or even down the aisles of Walmart - stay to your right hand side. That way all the human "traffic" flows smoothly. I don't think they even teach that in school anymore.

Oh, and people who shove onto an elevator or bus before letting the riders off. Duh, people.


----------



## Ruby Tuesday (Jun 4, 2008)

Jubilee Rose said:


> People who um ... pick their nose and eat it.


Or how about the guy pickin his nose next to you while sitting at a red light. Like just because your windows are rolled up, I can still see you mining in yer snozz..... 


I also hate ..."you were unsuccesfull in stealing Spyders carrots." ! :lol:


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Ruby Tuesday said:


> I also hate ..."you were unsuccesfull in stealing Spyders carrots." ! :lol:


It just proves that crime doesn't pay!


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

I hate slow drivers on the road.
I hate those women who drive but do their makeup at the same time
I hate those men who keep breaking to while driving to slow me down
I hate when I ask someone to do something and they do it totally opposite
I hate when I teach someone something but they still keep asking the same question over and over and over and over again (my temper last for 5 repetitive question after that it gets hot!)
I hate those people who lie to me and then I find out about the lie
I hate people who tries to show off infront of me knowing that they are not so good anyway
I hate slow sluggish computer system which just waste my time.
I hate customers who comes to the shop and starts teaching you knowing they are stupid (telling me a base unit is called printer!!!)

There are more things but now my breakfast is on my table so I have to go 

Regards


----------

